# Feisty



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Do you remember me? wow i was lurking over here and found two PMs you wrote to me over a year ago and i never saw them till now.I dont think i even knew about the PM feature at that time.I am the other "cheesehead"On Jeffs other forum, moderating the CP (chronic pain) forum.His other forum is www.mediboard.comThats where the graves board and Cp board are.How are you doing?I am in a flare right now but then i just got back from a trip to Israel and am paying for it. However, it was worth it.Say Hi to weener for me. Dont see any others that i remember.Debbie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

bump


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Debbielee.







Yeah, it's really been a long time!! You may have to "refresh my memory" a little. LOL.Lots of pain, huh? Somedays, me too. But, my Doc put me on Neurontin this Spring in hopes it would help with the migraines. It didn't help the headaches at all, BUT, it has helped with the severity of the Fibro! Have you tried Neurontin?I've been sort of AWOL. Too much going on to handle. We will not have health insurance after July 31st. I'm so stressed. And no luck finding a decent job for myself either. To put it mildly, life sucks!Yes, I will say hello to Weener for you. She hasn't been feeling very well either and they are not sure what is wrong. Keep her in your prayers, will ya. Perhaps she will check in and find this thread, too.Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Good luck to you today, Feisty. Praying it all goes well for ya...  Evie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I am the one who came over from the IBS board about 2 years ago. I am the one who had contracted Lyme disease--does that ring a bell?The lyme is now chronic and led to the FM and a few other things now.Anyway, yes i have tried nurontin and didnt like the zoned feeling.Plus, it is an anti-siezure drug that is being used without fda approval for all sorts of things that is was never meant for. However, if it works--great. It does seem to work well for nerve pain.Im sorry you have no work. I ended up on SSD.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

That's right! I remember now. Oh gosh, I wish you didn't have to suffer the nasty side effects from the Lyme's. I'm so sorry.







My cousin has major flare ups from time to time from the Lyme's. His knees get the size of softballs or larger. Sometimes the Doc has been able to draw fluid out of them and if/when he does, he sends it to the Center for Disease in Atlanta with the hope that they can learn more about Lyme's and possibly earlier and better detection and treatment protocols. It's really sad to see him when he's in a bad flare---he walks like an old, old man and he's in his early 40's.I have emailed Weener, but have not heard back from her. I sure hope she's doing alright.Take care Debbielee. I hope you can check in with us periodically. Do you remember Squrts? He's a nice guy and going through some very rough times right now. His wife was diagnosed with breast cancer this spring. She has undergone surgery and is now undergoing other treatment. Squrts is trying to hold it all together even though his health isn't the greatest. His son may have returned from Iraq by now, but I'm not sure. I haven't heard from Squrts lately. I hope he can check in soon and let us know how things are going, too.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

yes i remember squirts! I am so srry to here that.My mom is a breast cncer surviver and it scares me.I am interested in your cousins lyme! They have made it so political that good testing and treatment is not consistant.I will stop by and you stop the chronic pain if you wish!


----------

